
The Daily Stormer Returns to the Web with Help from a Startup - throwgoog452
https://www.propublica.org/article/spurned-by-major-companies-the-daily-stormer-returns-to-the-web
======
valuearb
“People think they are doing good by silencing white supremacists but in
reality they are chipping away at constitutional rights,” he said in one
tweet, adding later, “Is the left evil or just stupidevil?”

Yea, he's just hosting them because he believes in free speech, not because
he's also a fascist. And he doesn't understand the difference between public
guarantees of free speech and personal rights not to host it.

~~~
damnfine
Got any facts to backup your assertions? Free speech is hardly a tenent of
facisim.

~~~
dragonwriter
No, but exploiting the language of rights that fascists don't believe but the
wider society does in to advance their interests _is_ a common (but not at all
unique to them) tactic of fascists.

------
pravda
Not really a "Daily Stormer"-type, but they have the cutest Hitler emoji! [88]

LOL indeed!

[88] [https://dailystormer.lol/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Daily-
St...](https://dailystormer.lol/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Daily-Stormer-
Muffugguh-829-110x75.png)

------
all_usernames
Who's funding this startup?

